# How do I get crunchy/matted velour soft and fluffy again?



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

I recently bought a few mutts off the tp here and the velour is quite matted. I've done hot washws, tons of rinses, even ecover.
Any ideas???


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

Baking soda! Whenever my velour Mutts get a little stiff, I just throw in a half cup or so of baking soda in the hot wash. They come out soooooo soft!


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

How much is a little? Like 1/4 or 1/2 cup...?
In the wash or rinse?


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm not too scientific, LOL. About a half cup, sprinkled over the dipes as it's filling for the hot wash.







At least, that's what I do.


----------



## rebeccalizzie (Apr 1, 2005)

Would that work for sherpa too? I bought some KL's and they are really crunchy.


----------



## PamLop (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks for this! I was wondering about that too!


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebeccalizzie*
Would that work for sherpa too? I bought some KL's and they are really crunchy.

Hmmmm, I don't know... I've only got one sherpa diaper. I guess I hadn't really thought to notice it. It's worth a shot though!

You guys make me feel like an expert--I'm really not, LOL! I just know it's worked for me. Now I hope it works for you so I don't look dumb.


----------



## amberthesugarcat (May 18, 2005)

That makes sense. All of my cotton was not hard, but not really soft as I like. But now I always do a cold wash first with 1/4 cup BS and 1/4 cup vinegar, and my dipes are all so soft and no static either. Plus no smell!!!

Baking Soda really works great.


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

willemsmamma,
Did it work??? I'm so curious to find out if my "solution" was just a fluke that worked for me, or if it actually helped you.


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

YES!!!! Thanks so much! They seemed to get really crunchy after I sunned them out in the cold but the bs in the wash softened them right up. I wonder why that is...







.
I'm going to try the bs and vinegar thing for my sherpa dipes


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

Yay! I always love the way they feel coming out of the dryer after a baking soda load.







I have heard something about baking soda softening the water, but I don't know anything about it, LOL, I just know it works!









I'm glad you have soft diapers!!


----------

